# More Snow...



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I said I was away on business all last week, but I had set aside Friday for some hills and I decided that the snow would not deter me! Never thought to photograph the watch up there (not sad enough perhaps







) but it was there, honest!

Here was where I wandered:










This is the Brecon Beacons: Pen y Fan on the left and Cribyn on the right. It was effing cold but bright (as you can see) -1 deg C where I was, and with the wind-chill, about -16 to -19 C on the tops!

Anyway, armed only with my trusty RLT-11 and a pork pie (OK, ok, about Â£500 quids worth of serious hillwalking gear, an RLT-11 and a pork pie) I set off for the pointy bits.










This was taken near the top of Cribyn, looking back toward Fan y Big. (Yup - it really is called that! Strange people the Welsh.) You can't really get much idea of scale when you are up there in the snow, but this was taken at about 2500 ft and the peak is about a mile away.










Finally and taken from the same spot as pic 2, looking toward Pen y Fan, starting to get a bit locked-up in hill fog. As I approached the top, the hill fog dropped a good 200 feet or so and you could not see a damm thing - virtual white-out, what with the snow as well. A couple of ill-equipped walkers had already been rescued off Pen y Fan on Thursday and it would be embarassing if an "ML" had to be found on the Friday, so I decided to call it a day.

I backtracked down to Cribyn again, and sat and munched on the pork pie with a hot coffee, and just took in the silence and the stunning views. What better way to spend a Friday, and with a favourite Friday watch!










Roy:your RLT-11 has not been down to 200 meters, but it has been up to 886 meters - and in minus 16 degrees C to boot. Overall loss for 6 days - 30 seconds. None too shabby methinks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very good George,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> it would be embarassing if an "ML" had to be found on the Friday


Whats a ML ?

good photos, Ive put on another jumper just looking at them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Did the beacons in the summer of '83 as an 18 year old, haven't been back to Wales since which is a crying shame really. Lots of sheep I seem to recall.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

An "ML" is Mountain Leader, which was the week's assessment I did last summer, Alex. It was ML (Summer), but I'm getting into practice for my full ML in Easter in Scotland. So hopefully I'll be getting some "really" pointy bits and some more "white stuff" as well.

Plenty of sheep too, PG. Though not too many about on Friday - I guess the buggers had more sense than me









I'm a man on a mission now: to get the RLT-11 up all three highest peaks in England, Scotland and Wales.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice Pics - but roll on summer..................


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> d Yesterday, 10:56 PM
> 
> Â Nice Pics - but roll on summer..................


Yes, but not today obviously, another inch in Kent this morning!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Great pics.







I like cold weather and snow, honestly.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

In Montreal, you'd better Adrian!


----------

